# TTE with Contrast



## lmccormack652 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a physician who wants to code for his TTE (complete 93306) and code for contrast. I am fairly new to Cardiac coding but knew code 93352 was inappropriate. 

 I now have an encounter with 93674 to report contrast injection. I am not sure that's correct either.  It looks to me like 93306 is all inclusive.  

Can anyone give me some feedback?  I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm overlooking it but I don't see CPT 93674. I bill these quite often but have never billed contrast injection with it. I do make sure the physician has documented spectral doppler and color flow doppler.


----------



## lmccormack652 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry....Dyslexic Transposition. Should be 9*6*374.
Since there is a Doppler being done, I'm thinking that the contrast is already included. However since I am still learning.  I dont want to under code & most definately dont want to Over code or unbundle. I havent found any ref that says anything about contrast & This code.


----------



## donna_vig (Aug 24, 2012)

According to the sectional guidelines in the CPT book, (Do not report 96365-96379 with codes for which IV push or infusion is an inherent part of the procedure [eg, administration of contrast material for a diagnostic imaging study]


----------

